
Bezos: No guarantee Amazon didn't exploit third-party seller data - hhs
https://www.axios.com/bezos-no-guarantee-amazon-didnt-exploit-third-party-seller-data-9f31e00d-1e4b-4eaa-88b3-3d50a87be5e7.html
======
llsf
Bezos cannot guarantee that employees may have access 3rdparty sales data. Can
any big retail like Walmart, Costco, Safeway, etc. can guarantee that no
employee ever looked at 3rdparty sales data ?

If Walmart sees a cheap item flying off the shelves, and thinks that it can
make a cheap copy of it, then Walmart would do it. Isn't how store brand work
? and they often use a white label producer anyway (i.e. same factory,
different packaging/label).

Walmart, Costco, etc. they know precisely what products you buy and how often.
They can push you next time to buy their own version of it, by sending you a
discount for for it, or simply rearrange the shelves in store.

I understand that sellers with little to no competitive advantage, are very
vulnerable to such practices. But this is hardly new with Amazon. They could
avoid selling through those channels (that is why you find some products only
through producer website, or direct sales).

Amazon has 35% of the e-commerce market in US, or 6% of retail market in US
(Walmart has 9% of retail market in US). Amazon does not do as well in the
rest of the world. The 35% of the e-commerce market is in US. And even that
35% includes being an agent for 3rdparty sellers.

[https://www.ben-evans.com/benedictevans/2019/12/amazons-
mark...](https://www.ben-evans.com/benedictevans/2019/12/amazons-market-
share19)

------
actuator
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23992184](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23992184)

~~~
dang
Comments moved thither. Thanks!

